# How do i do this on puter?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Try Google, "Sketch up"...


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

+1

I spent some time over the weekend doing just that on a shed for my sister. I like it, it allows me to built it with out breaking a sweat lol.

I love the program, its fun to play around with on top of being very usefull.


----------



## HandyDave (Feb 16, 2010)

okay i downloaded it, but what template would i start with?


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Your best bet is to go utube and watch a few vids on its basic use and what the tools do. IMO this is not a tool you can load on your PC and start drawing right away. I am almost positive what takes me a hours to create can be done in minutes by some of the folks on this site. 

just like anything, the more you use it the easier and faster you get.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

The trick to getting sketch up to really work for you is to learn how to use groups and layers. You need to separate different components into their own entity so they do not "stick" where you don't want them to. This is great software once you get the hang of how it works. Sadly, Google has hobbled the free version so printing and exporting is very hard.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 

Polecat hit the nail on the head there. I struggled at first with it and then realized i need to make groups. I am having a much easier time now working on the shed than i did on my first project...i started with drawing the house i live in. 

Layers, whats a layer lol. Looks like i need to read about them. I think my drawings are rather simple so i am not sure layers are needed...i will have to read about them.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Layers are handy for seperating complex structures from each other so you can view and work around with just the ones you have turned on.


----------

